# Ryanwood



## smc33

Did anyone here about this??

"""MAN OVERBOARD OFF COAST OF ABERDEENSHIRE

At 3.10PM this afternoon, the fishing vessel Ryanwood contacted Aberdeen Coastguard to inform them that their skipper had not been seen for approximately one hour, and that they were concerned he may have fallen overboard. 

The fishing vessel had already reversed their course and began a search for the missing crew member, who was said to be unlikely to be wearing a lifejacket. Extremely concerned for the safety of the skipper, Aberdeen Coastguard requested the launch of the Fraserburgh RNLI All Weather lifeboat and Rescue Helicopter 137 from RAF Lossiemouth. 

Subsequent to this, Aberdeen Coastguard also broadcast a Mayday relay message informing shipping of the incident, which has led to 17 other vessels volunteering to assist in the search which is still currently ongoing off the coast of Aberdeenshire.

Aberdeen Coastguard have drawn up a search plan for the incident, and due to the size of the area, split the search into three key areas, with vessels split into groups to search each area."""

Is this the guy that was on trawlermen??


----------



## Don Matheson

Just been on the nine oclock news on the radio, dont think they mentioned the vessel by name. Reported they were still searching for him with quite a large search going on. 
Ryanwood was, I think, one of the vessels which featured in Trawlermen so I would assume this may be the same skipper. 
I do hope they are lucky in the search.
Don


----------



## wbeedie

Don Matheson said:


> Just been on the nine oclock news on the radio, dont think they mentioned the vessel by name. Reported they were still searching for him with quite a large search going on.
> Ryanwood was, I think, one of the vessels which featured in Trawlermen so I would assume this may be the same skipper.
> I do hope they are lucky in the search.
> Don


Certainly looks like its Kevin that is missing, the search has been called off till morning apparently ,there was a fair amount of activity earlier on tha AIS site east of Fraserburgh whether this had anything to do with the search I am not sure and yes he was on Trawlermen usually giving lectures to young Ryan


----------



## Highlander

Aye Willie 

Terrible news about Kevin, I hope they find him alive, but yon loon Ryan, his surname isna Wood, deserved that lecture, then we see him ,in series 3 aboard the New Dawn, from the Broch.

Jim.


----------



## Kenny&Debra

I just read this on the teletext news as well....yes that boat was on Trawlermen...was wondering if it's the same skipper....wasn't the one you're talking about Jim the the one who went in after the other man who was lost when he fell off board the New Dawn(a philippeano)....such a shame....he was 23 on that programme if it's the same skipper...so would be 25ish now....
Don't know if that is Ryanwood's skipper- hope whoever it is he's found soon - and alive !
*Debra*


----------



## wbeedie

Kevin West is the Ryanwoods skipper and a topper of a bloke, an older boy Ryan was a school leaver who wanted to go to sea but didnt suit him at the time


----------



## Kenny&Debra

Yeh, you're right....the skipper that was on that boat was 45+, shaved hair and a right professional as I remember....bl**dy shame if he's not found alive.
Debra


----------



## wbeedie

He was 43 Debra but you got the right one


----------

